# Service call; Breaker tripping still



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cable underground was some kind of romex type wire that looked to be aluminum clad. Rarely see that.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow !!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electrictim510 said:


> Cable underground was some kind of romex type wire that looked to be aluminum clad. Rarely see that.


Probably lead sheath. I've really only seen it used for pole lights, street lights, and feeds to detached garages with a very light load.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

funny thing is; This stuff was installed 40+ years ago! It was a handybox with metal plate, set screw connectors, round metal box with plate, nothing about this install was weather resistant except the cable underground. Amazed me it lasted that long! Pole was in open yard with no cover at all.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

electrictim510 said:


> funny thing is; This stuff was installed 40+ years ago! It was a handybox with metal plate, set screw connectors, round metal box with plate, nothing about this install was weather resistant except the cable underground. Amazed me it lasted that long! Pole was in open yard with no cover at all.


Never know what you'll find!! I had a friend once told me every time it rained he got shocks off his screen door. Finally, I went over there and started tracing things. Took a long time but finally found the problem. On the opposite side of the house was a porch. When they resided the house with metal siding, they installed aluminum soffit in the porch area. Some hackster didn't bother moving the light box but instead just drilled a hole in the aluminum and stuck the wires through. Then he hooked up a porcelain fixture and screwed it to the soffit. Imagine what happened when the screw contacted the aluminum!!! It actually had burned a notch in the siding where the ground wire was contacting it!! It had been that way for a number of years!!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

​


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

A little off topic I know, but my curiousity just got the better of me and I started typing just to see if maybe,_ just maybe _I could type forever in this thread without using the second line I mean that would have to be some kind of accomplishment, and it is low risk (I have dependents after all) and hell, maybe I could even inspire others to reach for greater heights. Okay, this is 6 lines in the reply window. Here goes....


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

stuiec said:


> A little off topic I know, but my curiousity just got the better of me and I started typing just to see if maybe,_ just maybe _I could type forever in this thread without using the second line I mean that would have to be some kind of accomplishment, and it is low risk (I have dependents after all) and hell, maybe I could even inspire others to reach for greater heights. Okay, this is 6 lines in the reply window. Here goes....



Looks like just 3 lines to me. :blink:


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

I didn't even get 1/2 way across on my screen:laughing: Utter failiure:no:


----------



## Podagrower (Mar 16, 2008)

stuiec said:


> A little off topic I know, but my curiousity just got the better of me and I started typing just to see if maybe,_ just maybe _I could type forever in this thread without using the second line I mean that would have to be some kind of accomplishment, and it is low risk (I have dependents after all) and hell, maybe I could even inspire others to reach for greater heights. Okay, this is 6 lines in the reply window. Here goes....


1 line with 4 words on the second line on my 17" laptop. Zoomed out to smallest size.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

480sparky said:


> ​


Nice job. How long did that take you to create?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> Nice job. How long did that take you to create?



Mebbe 5 minutes.


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 26, 2009)

I love Pi


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

:laughing: 

:laughing:

:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

My first UG repair before I became a trade electrician involved a buried T box with splices.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> My first UG repair before I became a trade electrician involved a buried T box with splices.


B4t still does that as a professional!


----------

